

I give you permission to no longer ask for permission to code  - joshuakemp1
http://joshuakemp.blogspot.com/2013/11/i-give-you-permission-to-no-longer-ask.html?m=1
I give you permission to no longer ask for permission to learn to code
======
calcsam
As a fellow programmer who just learned to code, I also find the lack of
feeling "I-know-how-to-do-this" disconcerting. But turning around when one
isn't finding progress is also how you avoid getting stuck in cul-de-sacs.
Keep it up!

